# Michelle Hunziker on her hotel balcony in Miami 3.5.2012 (7 x mq)



## winnie veghel (6 Mai 2012)

Credits to all original posters & photographers​


----------



## klaus.franzen (6 Mai 2012)

Super, danke.


----------



## 60y09 (6 Mai 2012)

!!! Hot !!!


----------



## MetalFan (6 Mai 2012)

Einfach :WOW:


----------



## Yellow6 (7 Mai 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (7 Mai 2012)

Selten war ein Balkon so hübsch dekoriert.:thumbup:


----------



## Timmi_tool (7 Mai 2012)

Danke für Michele!


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2012)

toll, sehr sexy


----------



## eisbaer (7 Mai 2012)

klasse bilder!!!


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2012)

Michelle im Bikini. Davon kann ich nicht genug bekommen.
Vielen Dank für die Bilder.


----------



## Jone (7 Mai 2012)

WAHNSINN :drip:


----------



## Scheich200 (7 Mai 2012)

Einfach der Wahnsinn. Danke


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Mai 2012)

Danke für diese blonde Traumfrau.


----------



## Leonardo2010 (7 Mai 2012)

Danke für die fantastische Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## chini72 (7 Mai 2012)

Sieht nach einem Traurigen Abschied aus! Heul-Schluchts!!


----------



## jaykk (8 Mai 2012)

bilder von ihr werden nie langweilig. entzückende frau


----------



## armin (8 Mai 2012)

toll :thx:


----------



## ck00 (8 Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## JOH (8 Mai 2012)

Hammer!


----------



## Cedric (8 Mai 2012)

Spitzenfrau, Spitzenbilder! Danke!


----------



## normanbates110 (8 Mai 2012)

wau!


----------



## mattis10 (8 Mai 2012)

Respekt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zebra (8 Mai 2012)

was für ein körper!


----------



## diereise (1 Okt. 2012)

unglaublich diese Frau! Einfach Wow! Danke für die Pics!!!!!


----------



## savcom (2 Okt. 2012)

wow die frau ist der wahnsinn


----------



## filmguru (2 Okt. 2012)

Zu viel Brüstung.


winnie veghel schrieb:


> Credits to all original posters & photographers​


----------



## posemuckel (2 Okt. 2012)

Die Frau ist einfach der Mega-Hammer!!!!


----------



## lukkitz (2 Okt. 2012)

die ist so scharf! danke!


----------



## cs78 (2 Okt. 2012)

Yes
:WOW:
:thumbup:


----------



## eule1278 (2 Okt. 2012)

Einfach Super


----------



## bubble-head (2 Okt. 2012)

klasse bilder von michelle


----------



## eysion (2 Okt. 2012)

Heiß, vielen Dank


----------



## thor28 (2 Okt. 2012)

Wow, echt heiß!!


----------



## blusha (2 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## TheRekanizer (2 Okt. 2012)

Sie weigert sich offenbar, älter zu werden. :thumbup:


----------



## mojo4711 (2 Okt. 2012)

very nice


----------



## roberto100 (2 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## 0minimi0 (2 Okt. 2012)

Rapunzel, Rapunzel, lass Dein Haar herunter!


----------



## 0racle (16 Okt. 2012)

Dankeschöön!!


----------



## flowinki (28 Mai 2013)

!!!heiß!!!


----------

